# 2011 National Garden RR Show Update



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Things are still falling right into place for the 2011 National Garden Railroad Convention in the Kansas City area on June 21-26, 2011

We are still working on new ideas and trying to make this convention a lot of fun for everybody.

People are coming up with new ideas and things to do. Kansas city is loaded with museums, theme parks and historical districts.

Times are tough for people and we are trying to do our best to keep the pricing low so more can come an join in the fun.

There are blocks of rooms at 4 hotels for under 100.00 a night. Many also include a hot breakfast included in the price. NO parking fees at any of our facilities. Easy access for all.

We want to help a little more on reducing the registration fee and add ons

SO.....

For the Thanksgiving weekend, Thursday - Sunday, We have reduced all the pricing 10% on all pricing on the website. 
Go to http://www.ngrc2011.com/ and you can order on line.
you can also place your order by phone by calling 913-406-3400
or print off a registration form on line and fax it at 877-495-9163 or by mail to

NGRC2011
24595 Hedge
Paola, Ks 66071

Please deduct 10% off the form if you are printing out the registration and sending it in.

All pricing reverts back to normal on Monday November 29, 2010

We are also on facebook and twitter. But, we are still learning how to use them.

Thanks for your interest and your support. This should be a great convention in 2011


David Roberts


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

David 
no sign of any show car??? 
Is it top secret???


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

One month for 1 reply , hope thats not a sign for the 2011 convention .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I found it








won't copy/paste
look under show Register
then hit 
show Merchandise.

I worry about it arriving in time?????

AML is not even listing it on their site. I would think it would be a HOT item .


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Think coal loads MARTY........

















Havent heard or seen anything about this car anywere............


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*http://www.ngrc2011.com/index.php?i...ct=1667468*












You came to the show, you just have to have something to take back to remember it by right? Well, the PS - 4750 show car may do the trick.


(This will be a PS - 4750, but color/design has not been finalized yet)


Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Couldn't get a big enough picture to see the emblem on the side


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it will be on ,y shopping list. I would imagine being a show car it would be available only at the convention. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

But its not even shown as a new product let alone a special car??? 
I will be shocked if it gets there on time.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Who is (will be) the manufacturer of the car? 

Greg


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

David 
What is the chance to get the Garden Railways magazine to post the results of the modeling contest. The other main magazines cover their national convention, Model Railroader, Narrow Gage Gazzett does an awesome job covering their convention. I know Garden Railways covers some of the layouts to visit, buy I do not recall any modeling contest coverage. It might stir up more model contest interest, alot of people don't even know they had a modeling contest at the convention. Tacoma did a very good job displaying their contest area, in the Exhibitors room. It sure was better than displaying in a large closet like others has. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

AML new product 1:29th scale.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'd say its kind of Like AC Marty. When they make a new car and finalize the graphics then it will be presented both on the site and posted on the conventions site. So be patience my boy. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that the bethgons were coming next...










That's not a bethgon...

Guess I need to call Fred...

Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The bethgons are coming next. The show car is a new model. AML is also making a 40ft refer car. The only ones available are the 2010 national car & the Moose Drool Beer refer car. More road names are on the way.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby 
thats why I was surprised they don't list it or is it a "surprise"? 

I built a number of them way back.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Im going this year for the 1st time.
Should be a great time.
I'd like to meet alot of you guys that ive learned so much from
Thank You

Fred


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everybody! I just checked out the 2011 NGRC website and they have a pretty cool video on YouTube that is also on Facebook! If this is the quality of the video that will be made it should be pretty nice! I talked with David and the WAGRS club will be opening their layouts to departing conventioneers heading west and south from KC on the Sunday following the closing of the convention on Saturday so there will be another 10-12 layouts for your enjoyment if you'll be heading that way! David, what else is coming down the pike? I know you have some sweet goodies in the planning stages!!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
I signed up to attend. Several from the Georgia Garden Railway Society will be there! Looking forward to the convention with dealer hall and layouts!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a link to the neato video Steve was talking about, along with the Facebook page!! Regal

National Garden Railway Convention 2011

YouTube - 2011 National Garden Railway Convention Kansas City


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WHY do they always use banjo music??????


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmm the initial post waay bk on nov.25th says 21-26th the linked ngrc home page text states 21-27th and on the schedule page it states 21-25th (teardown) 
WHAT is the final official timeline for this convention ??
I was submitting it to our appropriate (volunteer) society members to post in hardcopynewsletter and online events calendar where ya can usually find the most one stop comprehensive LSTS listing ! But (understandably ) I don't want to feed them mis-information !







I could do an average ..... use the 26th, but I'll wait for the 'final' !









Thanks, doug c 

p.s. " WHY do they always use banjo music?????? " regional musical instrument ???? but yeah, they coulda used AC/DCs recent song that includes, "trains .... " fantastic ngrc choice though for video initial eye-candy


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 22 Jan 2011 07:21 PM 
WHY do they always use banjo music?????? 
LOL Marty, I have no idea. Look at that empty container train at 1:12. That guy needs to do some track leveling. I noticed NO LIVE STEAM in the video. Disapointing.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

All places I've seen for dates of the show are Jun 21 to 26, 2011. Later RJD


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

How does one attend the clinics on Tuesday morning when you can't even pick up your registration materials until then? Most conventions permit signing into the convention on the evening before the convention actually starts the next morning.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

For those of us that have infirmities....like walking from the recommended NGRC hotels to where the convention vendor floor is, how about posting a map of the relative locations of all the pertinent venues. I'd like to know how far it is from each of the hotels to the convention center, to the venue for the classes (if it's not in the convention center), where the ice cream social is, where the buses leave from for the tours, etc. 


If I come to this convention, this will be the first time the convention isn't held in/immediately adjacent to the convention hotel....and even then, the walk can be LONG.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I was looking at the convention web site to see what Venders will be at the show and unless they are just behind in updating the web site it looks to me like we have alot of empty spaces still. Anyone have an update on whos gonna be at the show Vender wise? 
Also how many open house's are they expecting to have?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

David how about an up date to what's happening. Later RJD


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Talked to a few of the vendors and they haven't gotten any information back yet. Wondering what is going on also?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry for the delay on posting updates. Things have been hectic around here and I haven't had time to be on MLS much. Hotels are filling up to at least 50% and that was about 2 weeks ago. The closest hotels to the convention are about 500 ft from the exhibition hall. The Hyatt Place and the Courtyard by Marriott are literally across the street from each other. The Peartree Inn and the Drury Inn are about 1/2 mile from the convention. We will have free shuttle service from the hotels to the convention all day long. We are also making arrangements with a scooter company so people can rent a scooter to ride their way through the convention. Although, we have blocks of rooms at 4 different hotels, there are over 30 hotels within 2 miles of the convention in every price range. 
We will also be making arrangements to have shuttle service from Amtrak and the airport to the convention or hotels sights. 
Registration and the convention store will be open Monday June 20 at the exhibition all through the convention. 
The original plan was to keep the vendor hall open through Sunday June 26, However, The vendors do not want to be open on Sunday. That's why the dates were off. The vendor hall at Tacoma in 2010 was completely dead on Sunday. 

We will be breaking the record for the worlds longest model train on Saturday June 25 at the Mall of the Great Plains in Olathe. We have permission to lay out over 2500 ft of track and have contacted Guiness book of worlds records to witness the event. 

The show car will be a Pullman Standard 4750 Cu Outside braced covered hopper. It is in production now in china. There will be 3 different cars of fallen flag railroads in the Kansas City area. MKT, Frisco, and Milwaukee Road. 100 cars of each. 

I'll try to figure out how to post the pictures on MLS. 

There is also a show building. Since we are in Kansas, we decided to make a scale model of Uncle Henry and Auntie Em's house from the Wizard of Oz ( AKA Dorothy's house ) 300 of these are being made in China and will be here by the convention. 

We got caught in a price increase before signing the contract on both the house and the cars. Pricing will be going up on the website on March 30, 2011. 

Regarding vendors. Many have sign up but haven't picked their spots on the floor plan. I have sent out over 200 emails to every vendor I am aware of. Anyone can always call me with questions and thoughts at 913-406-3400. It makes things easier to just talk to me. 

David Roberts


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. How many vendors do you have so far ? Any idea?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

David: Thanks for the up date. sounds like things are beginning to come together. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I'm just having a grumpy day...but I think the web site for this NGRC stinks. There's more information in this thread about the convention than there is on the whole web site. IMHO, it needs some attention...a lot of attention.


For example, there's nothing about the BBQ except the time...and where it is (the Arboretum...whatever that is). I'm guessing that the Fruit and Chocolate Bar activity replaces the old Ice Cream Social...and where is it? There's absolutely zip described about the Dinner Theater Event...except a FAQ. We now know (from this thread) what the show is. How about what the food is? Where is it? Shuttle service from WHAT hotel. 


And...the biggie to me...there is NOTHING describing the GRR Tours...except the cost of the bus ride. How many GRRs will be open? Each day. Where are they? Are they two hours out of KC...or closer. Heard something about GRRs tours in St. Louis as part of this convention...long drive...maybe I want to take the bus that day. Descriptions of the GRRs would be helpful too...just a sentence or two...maybe a photo.


Or...Gee wilikers....how about a list of the clinics that are going to happen...and where. Are they going to be inside the hotels...or at the Convention Center?

I strongly recommend that someone look at the Things to Do page...and add a LOT of stuff that describes what there is to do, where it is, how to get to it, etc....FOR THE CONVENTION ACTIVITIES. A list of vendors doesn't cut it.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Heard something about GRRs tours in St. Louis as part of this convention...long drive...maybe I want to take the bus that day. 

The St. Louis tours will be held on June the 18th & 19th. The draft of the St. Louis layout booklet has been completed and was given to Dave on 2/11.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Part is my fault tring to find folks who will do clinics , I just sent David a list of clinics. 
I am having trouble filling the slots and getting enough on the list so I can contact each person on the amounts of clinics they can do. 

If I had a group of ,say 20 who let me pick the times I could juggle and give veriaty to the days. Some have booths, etc. 
even contacting folks I'm not sure I have all the right e-mails. 
contact me direct 
[email protected] 

Mike has good points, time is drawing close. I personally (for some reason) have events in each month this summer. 
Thats why I try to get so much done on the RR in the winter. 
And this has been our busiest year yet in remodeling and house building.(yet I'm still broke)


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 08 Mar 2011 02:11 PM 
Maybe I'm just having a grumpy day...but I think the web site for this NGRC stinks. There's more information in this thread about the convention than there is on the whole web site. IMHO, it needs some attention...a lot of attention.


For example, there's nothing about the BBQ except the time...and where it is (the Arboretum...whatever that is). I'm guessing that the Fruit and Chocolate Bar activity replaces the old Ice Cream Social...and where is it? There's absolutely zip described about the Dinner Theater Event...except a FAQ. We now know (from this thread) what the show is. How about what the food is? Where is it? Shuttle service from WHAT hotel. 


And...the biggie to me...there is NOTHING describing the GRR Tours...except the cost of the bus ride. How many GRRs will be open? Each day. Where are they? Are they two hours out of KC...or closer. Heard something about GRRs tours in St. Louis as part of this convention...long drive...maybe I want to take the bus that day. Descriptions of the GRRs would be helpful too...just a sentence or two...maybe a photo.


Or...Gee wilikers....how about a list of the clinics that are going to happen...and where. Are they going to be inside the hotels...or at the Convention Center?

I strongly recommend that someone look at the Things to Do page...and add a LOT of stuff that describes what there is to do, where it is, how to get to it, etc....FOR THE CONVENTION ACTIVITIES. A list of vendors doesn't cut it.












Hey, I have to agree. And why are we going to St Louis, 283 miles away when the event is in Kansas City? How many garden railroads are going to be on display in KC? Are any LIVE STEAM?. Will there be a live steam track at the convention center? Lets see, if I take Amtrak's Missouri Mule, er River Runner it takes 6 hours and I have only two hours before the 4PM train returns. How long is the bus ride? I am not flying and it's a two day drive to KC from Houston. Can I take my dogs?
jf


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have ordered the ribbons and Trophies, for the model contest.

There will be 1st, 2nd and 3rd place ribbons for all of 6 catagories.

There will also be 3 best of show trophies for....1st, 2nd, and 3 place "Best of show!"

They are beauts!

I will be getting the contest entry forms and rules and guidelines for entering the contest to David to post.

Prize money will also be awarded for ONLY the 3 "Best of Show" winners, along with the trophies. But the amount of the monitary awards will be announced at a later date...there will only be money awarded for the 3 "Best of Show" winners.

As soon as I get the trophies back I will psot a picture of them.

Bubba


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Their will be a Live Steam Track set up. 

I talked to Dave and he working on the concerns Mike has.




@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

John and anybody coming up from the south and west,

The Wichita Area Garden Railway Society will have their layouts open for conventioneers heading to KC on that Sunday before the convention (June 19.) We have layouts all over the Wichita area (I-35) including Agusta (US 54), Newton, Derby, Park City (I-135) and Salina (I-135 & I-70.) We should have as many as 12 layouts open for touring and KC is only 3 hours from Wichita up I-35 and 2 1/2 hours from Salina on I-70. Hopefully, the long drive up from Houston won't be quite so boring!


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

On the Wichita tour, list of open layouts & their addresses will be available at the host layout at Claudia Roulstin's layout @ 1425 N Broadway, Wichita, KS. This will be no advertising in local media and no "official" tour guide other than the list available at Claudia's. 

Some members may have their layouts open on Monday and Tuesday but you must call ahead.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning on visiting Wichita on the 20th . Hopefully Jim Carter can acomidate my vist and maybe arrange a couple of other layouts to tour that day. I have to be in OKC Sunday so can not make the Sunday visits. Later RJD


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 09 Mar 2011 05:27 AM 
John and anybody coming up from the south and west,

The Wichita Area Garden Railway Society will have their layouts open for conventioneers heading to KC on that Sunday before the convention (June 19.) We have layouts all over the Wichita area (I-35) including Agusta (US 54), Newton, Derby, Park City (I-135) and Salina (I-135 & I-70.) We should have as many as 12 layouts open for touring and KC is only 3 hours from Wichita up I-35 and 2 1/2 hours from Salina on I-70. Hopefully, the long drive up from Houston won't be quite so boring!









Thanks Steve, that is good news. I will most likely come that way and visit some.
John


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Will visitors that want to do the tours and visit the venders be able to purchase a one day pass at the door? I have friends that want to come up for the day.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok where are the listings of the RR that will be on tour. This thread has been pretty quite lately. Any up dates? later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ and others,
My layout, the HedgeApple Rio-Gram RR in Wichita, KS, will be available on Sunday and Monday before the NGRC. Either email me or contact Claudia as mentioned above by Steve Stockham. As far as I know, I will be doing two clinics and some tours at NGRC beginning Tuesday afternoon. 
Jim Carter


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Jim.
I wish to come see your layout as ive enjoyed your posts over the years, I'm coming out this year to see a couple of others and to settle up with a few guys.


Johnn


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

To answer a question upthread about the Arboreturm and what and where it is, most likely it refers to the Overland Park Arboretum.

http://www.opkansas.org/Things-to-See-And-Do/Overland-Park-Arboretum-And-Botanical-Gardens

I know this because I grew up back there. The Arboretum came about long after I moved away, but it is nice and a popular spot for all sorts of gatherings, including weddings and such. It's straight south from convention center on US 69 to 179th St., about a ten-15 minute drive tops. Should be a lovely spot for a barbeque if the weather is nice. It is Kansas. The temperature should be between 50 and 110 for sure.

Speaking of barbeque, may I be so bold as to suggest anyone who loves good "Q" go to Jack Stack barbeque at 95h St. and Metcalf, which would be a short drive north of the convention center. Get there early is all I have to say. Mmmmmm.

And if you're a complete barbeque fiend, ie you like to buy equipment, there is a killer equipment and supply store at 151st and US 69, which would be on the way to the Arboretum. Tons of rubs, sauces and smoking woods too.

Sadly, I can't fly to KC to go to this event, we must save our money to go stay in my mother-in-law's dank basement next summer with her cats. Maybe I can get her to go over to the convention and get me one of those Dorothy houses, though. ;-)

People may already know this, but Kansas City is spread out all over the darn place, but it looks like they've concentrated a lot of events in Overland Park, which is wise. KCI airport (MCI) is about a 45 minute drive from Overland Park. My relatives all take I-435 to and from the airport, which doesn't make sense on the map just looking at it, but it makes sense from a traffic congestion standpoint.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is a list of the clinics so far at the National Garden Railroad Convention 

Inexpensive Techniques for Building Structures for your Garden Railroad 
By Yogi Wallace 

Sharing and Promoting Garden Railroading 
Dan Hoag of Eaglewings Iron Craft 

Getting Better Performance from your Locos by adding Battery Radio Control 
Rick Isard from Cordless Renovation 

Introduction to Battery-Power 
Rick Isard from Cordless Renovations 

So you want to build a garden railroad 
Jerry Chapman of Split Jaw 

Techniques for Building Wooden Structures 
John Meyers SG Models 
Magic Sculpt For Structures 
By Dennis Rayon 

Using Precision Board in the Garden Railway 
Sue Piper with Rainbow Ridge 

Pruning plants 
Nancy Norris, Horticultural editor for Garden Railways Magazine 

Plants for your garden railroad 
Nancy Norris, Horticultural editor for Garden Railways Magazine 

Starting plants from seed 
Sheryl Roberts 

Container gardening 
Sheryl Roberts 

Locolinc 
Behren Reeves 

Aristo-craft's new sound unit. 
Lewis Polk 

Aristo-craft’s Revolution controller 
Jerry McColgan 

Stoneworks materials 
Mary and Tom Lavely 

Streaching Aristo Motor blocks 
Rex Ammerman 

Railfanning in your own back yard 
Marty Cozad 

Basic tips for building a Garden railroad 
Marty Cozad 

Decaling Large scale Trains 
Stan Cedarleaf 

My vision and future of Aristocraft 
Scott Polk 

AirWire 900 System 
CVP Products


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

So, who from MLS is going? Is there a Hotel that is going to be the MLS hangout?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick... There will be a number of us staying at the Red Roof Inn. It's inexpensive and quite close to the Convention Center. I'm sure that the MLS bunch can put a meeting place together.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Have any layout pictures been published in Garden Railways. I haven't seen anything, but haven't gotten my June issue yet..
Paul


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Have not seen any pics in the June Garden Mag listing for the convention. Later RJD


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I got my June GR magazine the other day and didn't see anything about the convention either. Just an add for it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

some dealers are listed, thats good.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am staying at the Red Roof Inn in Overland Park. It is on 108th street. Some other guy from AZ is staying there along with some guy from Nebraska City. 
Hope so see you guys there. 

JJ


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The person in charge of getting the article done for GR didn't get it done. I will post pictures and railroad names on the website. 

David


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
I'm not sleeping with you,,, I've heard stories about your sleep walking.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I ran across this in the December 1994 issue of Trains Magazine. Perhaps it will be of interest for those going to the NGRC.










Someone who lives in or near Kansas City may be able to update this. If so, you are welcome to do so.


Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha Ha, that's a scary thought, although even sleepwalking, I'll bet he has his hat on! Posted By NTCGRR on 08 May 2011 06:07 AM 
JJ 
I'm not sleeping with you,,, I've heard stories about your sleep walking.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 May 2011 06:07 AM 
JJ 
I'm not sleeping with you,,, I've heard stories about your sleep walking. 
It is not Sleep Walking I do well. It's my snoring . Sound card companies have offered me moeny for my snoraing to put on sound cards for saw mills. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 18 May 2011 11:36 AM 


It is not Sleep Walking I do well. It's my snoring . Sound card companies have offered me moeny for my snoraing to put on sound cards for saw mills. 

JJ 


Hi JJ,

It sounds to me that you may have Sleep Apnea (I do). You may need a CPAP (Constant Positive Air Pressure) unit to help you breathe at night. You may actually be stopping your breathing multiple times every night. I would suggest that you check with a sleep doctor (really).

There are MANY folks like me who sleep with a CPAP unit. I could not sleep without one anymore. A nice benefit of a CPAP is that I can sleep much better in motels because the slight noise of the CPAP is enough to block out sounds from other motel rooms.

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 18 May 2011 04:25 PM 


Posted By John J on 18 May 2011 11:36 AM 


It is not Sleep Walking I do well. It's my snoring . Sound card companies have offered me moeny for my snoraing to put on sound cards for saw mills. 

JJ 


Hi JJ,

It sounds to me that you may have Sleep Apnea (I do). You may need a CPAP (Constant Positive Air Pressure) unit to help you breathe at night. You may actually be stopping your breathing multiple times every night. I would suggest that you check with a sleep doctor (really).

There are MANY folks like me who sleep with a CPAP unit. I could not sleep without one anymore. A nice benefit of a CPAP is that I can sleep much better in motels because the slight noise of the CPAP is enough to block out sounds from other motel rooms.

Jerry



Not to turn this into a Health Tread.

I can no longer sleep on my back.

Has to be one side or the other.

On my right side fine. 

Left side Sinuses close up.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 18 May 2011 04:34 PM 


Not to turn this into a Health Tread.

I can no longer sleep on my back.

Has to be one side or the other.

On my right side fine. 

Left side Sinuses close up. 


I am not a doctor but I do think snoring indicates the possibility of a problem that should be looked into. In my case snoring was an indication of Sleep Apnea.

Its the sort of situation that if you have a problem it would be good to know what it is and if you do not have a problem that also would be good to know (earplugs are a lot cheaper than a 2nd motel room).

Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Change of plans:*

The HedgeApple Rio-Gram RR [Jim Carter- pimanjc] in Wichita, Ks will only be open on Monday, June 20, for guests.[/b] Previously, I had said it would be open on Sunday as well, but there are conflicts. The Garden Gizmos train shop of Claudia is still a contact point to see what all layouts in Whichita are available on different days.

When will an updated list of the Clinics and times for them be posted?

Jim Carter


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Way back when, I sent an email question on the convention site asking if the tour locations would indicate whether they are wheelchair accessible or not. (I realize a lot of them might not be). I received a very positive response and was assured that the tour guide would indicate the accessibility of each location.

The problem is I know some of the people having an open house on the tour and they were NOT asked anything about this issue and when I sent a recent email raising this question it went unanswered!

For me this is a big problem. (Yes I’m the ugly guy in the wheelchair) I really don’t want to drive all over KC just to find I can’t even see any of the layout. 

Who do I ask about this???


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 20 May 2011 06:15 AM 


Posted By John J on 18 May 2011 04:34 PM 


Not to turn this into a Health Tread.

I can no longer sleep on my back.

Has to be one side or the other.

On my right side fine. 

Left side Sinuses close up. 


I am not a doctor but I do think snoring indicates the possibility of a problem that should be looked into. In my case snoring was an indication of Sleep Apnea.

Its the sort of situation that if you have a problem it would be good to know what it is and if you do not have a problem that also would be good to know (earplugs are a lot cheaper than a 2nd motel room).

Jerry


Sinus surgery. Did me wonders!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Jim I'm still hoping to come buy on Monday to visit your Railroad. I still am concerned about the events of the convention. Does not sound like it is well organized. Later RJD Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Clinic times are getting closer as soon as folks stop changing on us. And moving dates around.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

What's the latest word about the convention? Were just a few weeks away!


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm anxious for more details too. One of my questions is what time will registration be open on Monday? Since tours start early Tuesday morning I want to be sure I make it to KC early enough on Monday to take care of registration/check-in.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

David and I just talked last night , I went blank on the time. I know he said most of the day will be sign up. Most of Tuesday will be set up.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

18 days and a wake up till the NATIONSL GARDEN RAIL WAY CONVENTION in Kanas City. Have you packed yet?


----------



## Bluestem Lady (Jan 6, 2008)

This will be my first National Convention and I registered back when the form was first put on line. My question is: are the tour books mailed in advance? I like time to plan my way around Kansas City. We are really looking forward to going to KC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

18 days, man i better get packing and checking what I need to bring.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Jun 2011 01:10 PM 
18 days, man i better get packing and checking what I need to bring. 





You going to bring MAX to guard you and Stan?-


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

He has Rex for doing the guarding. Later RJD


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone received the pre-convention layout tour guide? Supposed to have been mailed.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope have not received or seen one. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We got the clinic list , pretty much OK'd by all the doers. 
I don't know how to post it here. tho. 
ALSO 
I see an MLS booth on the floor plan ,,,WHO is doing the booth or incharge of it???? 
anyone??? 
Do I need to bring something?? fliers etc?? 

I really don't want to see this. 










I'm just asking...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Whay Michael sleeping?

Bubba


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Jun 2011 05:55 PM 


We got the clinic list , pretty much OK'd by all the doers. 
I don't know how to post it here. tho.


Hi Marty,

_I'm not sure if this is the final version_ but this is what I have. It may help until something is posted on the NGRC website:


NGRC 2011 Clinic Schedule

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...hedule.pdf

Jerry


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Are all of the clinics a half hour long? Now to start planning my days.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

On my sheet it says Room 1 room2 room 3 across the top. 
1 1/2 hour each


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Houston....we have a problem....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 07 Jun 2011 07:31 PM 
Houston....we have a problem.... 


NO NO Mikey..... The convention is in Kansas City not Houston.

JJ


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I pre-ordered the tour book. I haven't seen a trace of it yet. Will I get it before the convention or not?


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, the print out on the link above doesn't mention room numbers.  Less than 2 weeks away and the website hasn't been updated at all.  Preordered the book and haven't seen it yet.  Hard to know what is going on amd really hard to make any plans!  Is this the norm for RR national conventions?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't believe this is the norm. Sounds like disorganization for this group. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I do know the guy (not David) who runs the site has been really baddly busy. All of us are busting our buttttts tring to get it so we can get freeded up to leave early to set up the convention. 
hang in there.. 

It would be great if a retired guy or tow would help David do some of the web site work.. 
Last I talked with David he was driving from work.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Just speaking for myself the important thing is that for the first time ever there will be a National Garden Railroad Convention in Kansas City which is within a days drive of where I live. 

Perhaps it is unfair to compare it to the national conventions on the east and west coasts where major population centers are so much closer together and the garden railroaders within a day's drive may be 10 times greater than those within that distance from Kansas City.

If the NGRC in Kansas City is successful the chances are that future conventions will be bigger and better but if the attendance is poor there may never be another major garden railroad convention anywhere in the mid-west.

Of course those traveling great distances at significant expense have every right to be concerned that everything is done as well as they expect.

For me the most important thing is who will be there. So far the list includes:
Accucraft
Aristocraft
Bachmann
Bridgewerks
Bronson- Tate Architecture
C & N Design
Classic Trains and Ferraris
Colorado Model Structures
Cordless Renovations
CVP Products
D & M Railroad Backshop
Eaglewings Ironcraft
Electric Model Works
Empire Builders
Fun & Games
G scale Junction
Galloway Tools
Garden Railroad Gizmos
Garden Railways Magazine
Grex Tools
Hartford Products
Hartland Locomotive Works
Hunter Railway Systems
Imagination Depot
IP Trains
Jamie’s Collectibles
Just Plain Folk
Keithco Ind
Kern Valley
Kidman’s Tree Farm
LGB
LSOL.COM
Michael’s Custom Woodworking
Missouri Locomotive
Mountain Billboards
Mylargescale.com
Phil’s Narrow Gauge
QSI Throttle-up
Rainbow Ridge
RCS
Rio Grande Southern
RLD Hobbies
Rolling Stock
St Aubins
SG Models
Side Track Hobbies
Silver State Trains
Sinbad glue
Splitjaw Rail clamps
Southbend Signal Company
Stoneworks
Sunset Valley Railroad
Train-Li USA
USA Trains
Vanco Doll houses

Which does not include all the fellow garden railroaders who are going to be there.

For me having the NGRC in Kansas City is the difference between having a major convention close enough to go to or going another year with conventions too far away and too expensive to attend.

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going ot the convention to see all the guys from MLS









The rest of this stuff is Gravy. 










PS If I ever go to TBTS it will only to see guy with no Big Boy Pants, The short fat guy from San Diago and Paul Burch .


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great list of great vendors.....









IMO all dedicated fully to the hobby and great service.


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

I booked our hotel room LAST year as soon as the convention dates were announced. I have been looking forward to having a large show/convention in the midwest worth going too. So yes I hope it is well attended and everything goes off without a hitch and possibly future conventions will again show up in the midwest. But this does amount to an investment on my part ie, registration, hotel room, travel, etc so a little concern expressed about the lack of info and updates I believe is justified.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Seven guys in the Gateway Garden Railroad Club have been busting their butts to get their layouts ready for the pre-convention layout tour. Sure hope the guide shows up before the 20th.


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

The guide needs to show up earlier than the 20th. I am driving and leave home on the 14th: three mail deliveries from now!


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Just got back from the mailbox and glad to announce the Garden Railway tour book *has arrived*.


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Just finished going through the guide book. Sad to say it only covers the railroads available to tour in the Kansas City area during the convention and has info on the clinics being held. 

There isn’t any information included about locations to stop and see on the way to the convention. 
(i.e. Springfield, Mo, St Louis, Mo, etc.)

I hope there is some logical explanation and a convenient way quickly found to get that info out.[/b]


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

For those with the time and transportation it might be worth a trip to the

Abilene & Smoky Valley Railroad
200 S. Fifth Street, Abilene, KS 67410

It is 154 miles (2 1/4 hours) from the show (each way).


785-263-1077 (office) 785-263-0118 (depot)

http://www.salinafyi.com/marketplac...-railroad/

*They have an ATSF Pacific (4-6-2) #3415 steam engine that they restored in 2009.* I recently watched a video about the restoration. I have not actually been to see the locomotive or the railroad. Perhaps those who live in Kansas City can say more about it.

I noticed this comment: "Most often the excursion train is operated using the 1945 ALCO S-1." This was news to me and for me to make the trip I would want to ride behind the Pacific but after checking their website further *it looks like the Pacific will not be run before July 2nd. *I sent them an email to confirm this.

#3415 steam locomotive
2 Jul 2011 – 10 a.m. – 11:30 a.m

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Not surprised to hear we are not in the convention book, all the info was given to them.
Oh well enough said on that subject

Check out the Ozark Garden Railway Society (OGRS)[/b], web site, it has all the southwest Missouri and Northwest Arkansas tour information.
[*] Eight tour locations, with breif description of each layout.
[*] Google map, click link just below map for larger size and printable directions
[*] Or the hand drawn map sketch PDF link, gives an overall view of the layouts.
[/list] Below is a flyer for the tour,

2011 National Garden RR Show - OGRS Layout Tour Flyer PDF[/b]

Dennis / Pres of OGRS


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jim in Mo* Check the last pages of the guide. I'm being told the St Louis layouts are included in the back pages of the guide. The OGRS Club info was supposed to be referenced to their website.


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Have read the guide from beginning to end. No mention of any kind about layouts in other cities.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not surprised either that nothing was included. Planning for this wasn't the best.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know what guide you have but the last 2 pages include adds from Ozark in Springfield MO and Witchitau which tell you how to get tour info for their sites. The St Louis tour information precedes that and there are maps and descriptions of each of the 7 layouts of Gateway Garden Railroad Club members that are open for tours on Saturday 6/18 and Sunday 6/19 from 9am to 4 pm. 
Bob Temper 
Gasteway Garden Railroad Club


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Just got mine from the mailman. Mine is a notebook with about thirty pages of info. Welcome letter, local layout tour info (pics, maps, times, days), Clinic times and descriptions, things to do and see in KS, Gateway garden RR Club tour info(dates, times, maps, descriptions), Ozark Garden Railway Society (pics, directions to go to website for dates, times, and maps), finally the Witchita Garden Railway Society(address, directions, times, dates). 
Sturdy, well layed out, only one advertisement, two if you count the Botanical Garden info. I don't think it is as good as the 2008 NGRC booklet (that being the only other one I've been to), however it has what is needed and being a notebook I can add more info as I please. It could have more, but being a pre tour book it gets the job done. I can plan with it. 
I give it a thumbs up. 
Steve


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of pages are missing from the book I received!!!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 10 Jun 2011 10:54 AM 

Abilene & Smoky Valley Railroad
200 S. Fifth Street, Abilene, KS 67410

http://www.salinafyi.com/marketplac...-railroad/

*They have an ATSF Pacific (4-6-2) #3415 steam engine that they restored in 2009.* 

*it looks like **the Pacific will not be run before July 2nd**. *I sent them an email to confirm this.

Jerry


I received the following email:

"Yes, the next time the steam will be operating is July 2, 3 & 4, 23 & 24, Aug. 4,5 & 6, Sept 3,4 & 5. Mary Jane Oard, Manager
Abilene & Smoky Valley Railroad"


Jerry


----------



## Bluestem Lady (Jan 6, 2008)

I pre-registered and have received the tour book and DVD, but no passes to the convention hall. Do we need to "check in/register" on Tuesday before going to the layouts to receive these?


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I pre-registered (in Oct) but haven't received anything yet. Guess I'll get the tour book when I check in Tuesday morning.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't show up until Thursday, early afternoon at earliest. Registration is only open till 2:00pm. I'm worried about getting checked in! If I can't get it done until Friday morning I might as well not make the effort to come as I am swamped with too many obligations requiring me to head home Friday evening. Oh, I have on-line ordered a week-long individual pass as that is the best value. I had to wait until today as I wasn't sure I was going to be able to free up any days to attend! I will probably have to get my convention stuff when I get to KC.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I signed up for the Tuesday layout tour, which according the the website, starts at 8:00 am. Registration also starts Tuesday at 8:00 am, could be challenging.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

In case I have missed it does any one know the exact location and time for registering or picking up ones preregister? Later RJD


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if any discounts will be available thru the convention for Union Station and the KC Botanical Gardens South of Overland Park?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bumping up to see if I can get an answer to my question on registration. Later RJD


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Somehow, I don't think you will get an answer. I still don't understand why they don't allow registration check-in on Monday afternoon. If the tours start on Tuesday morning at 8:00 and registration starts then, you will not be able to do both. Usually, there is a long line at registration check-in so you will probably be there for about a hour.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ...(educatedly) guessing here...but, according to the NGRC web site, Registration starts at 0800 on Tuesday. Of note...so does Vendor Hall set up, the start of the GRR tour, and the opening of the convention store. So...I'm guessing that this will be done all at one place...the Convention Hall...which is somewhere inside that huge convention center building. 

So, if you're riding a bus...get in line early so that you have a fighting chance of getting your registration packet and finding which bus to get on before it leaves. 

Good luck...


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Date: Fri, 17 Jun 2011 11:21:37 -0700
From: [email protected]
Subject: shuttle service from KCI and union Station
To: 

.ExternalClass DIV {;} Below is a link if you need shuttle service to your hotel from KCI airport or Union Station.

*Shuttle service from the Airport and Union Station.*
Quicksilver shuttle service will be handling shuttle service between the Airport and Union Station to all of the show hotels. The link is

*http://kcquicksilver.hudsonltd.net/res?USERIDENTRY=TRAINS&LOGON=GO*


How Quick Silver Operates Reservations are required for each flight in order to determine that we can accommodate your travel needs. All reservations are subject to availability.
KCI Airport shuttle schedules departures two hours prior to flight timeAll flights are monitored for arrivalDriver will meet you inside at baggage claimLet us know if your arriving flight changes*PHONE*: 913-262-0905
*TOLL FREE*: 800-888-8294Cancellations must be 24 hours prior to flight time[/list] Please have the following information available to reserve your shuttle to KCI Airport:
Zip Code and Address of your drop-off / pick-up locationFlight and Travel Itinerary informationTelephone number to reach the traveling passengerAny special directions or instructions[/list] Shared-Ride Specialist Quicksilver Airport Service specializes in shared rides to and from Kansas City International Airport. We offer quality service at reasonable rates with a 24 hour advance notice. We will meet and greet you at the baggage claim for your airline approximately 10 minutes after your flight arrives and take you safely to your destination in a clean comfortable vehicle.
Monitored Flights All incoming flights are closely monitored for actual arrival time. Because schedules change, our phone lines are staffed from 4:00am until 9:00pm (or later), seven days a week.
Computerized Our entire operation is computerized so we know our clients personal preferences.
Professional Our drivers are true professionals - well groomed, drug tested and DOT certified. They are carefully screened for safety, vehicle handling ability, reliability and knowledge of the city.
Low-Cost Our charges are based on zip codes. Our low rates require at least 24 hours advance notice. Your charge is quoted at the time your reservation is made.
Quality Service Our service is door to door. We pick you up at your home, hotel or place of business and take you to your departure gate; and meet you when you return. Additional stops for pickups and/or delivery are $10.00 each.. There is not an additional charge for stopping at more than one departure gate. We will help you with your luggage and see you safely indoors!
Vehicles All of our vehicles are radio controlled for dispatching, emergencies, and traffic tie-up. All of our vehicles are well maintained! Quicksilver carries all required permits and insurance. For larger groups, we offer 7 and 11 passenger vans. For corporate use, these versatile vans accommodate plenty of luggage without sacrificing executive style. We can accommodate safety-rated child car seats when provided by passengers.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Found this on the NGRC 2011 FACS page. Looks like you won't need the pass for the tours. 

Q:I have several adult relatives that live in the area and at least 3 of them would like to see one or two layouts, but are not interested in the rest of the convention activity. 
I would like to bring one along each day in my rental car to a few tour sites. Could I use the family registration to do that? Thank you 
A:We are going to be the most friendliest convention yet! We will not require badges for the layout tours if you are driving yourself, feel free to bring your guests. 
Passes would be needed to access the Convention and other activities. 
Steve


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Sounds like that is the case that one would go to the main building where the venders and such are in. I have been to this place before and there are some off chutes room that could have the registration area in. I will be getting there on Weds as I am making some tour stops on the way to KCKS. Also will be staying at the brothers place during the show and helping in between times to lay track on our 7 1/2 inch gauge railroad. I may even get to operate my F7 loco this trip if he has got it back together this time







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 6:30 am AZ time. I am just about out the door to go pick up San and then we will on our way to the NATIONAL GARDEN RAIL ROAD CONVENTION.

See you guys there. 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup.... JJ's picking me up about 8 and we'll be on the way....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You all drive safe and we will see ya there. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't see you guys until Thursday unless you stop by the layout on the way up. I'm right off I-70 in Salina, KS and will have the layout open on Sunday and Monday for anyone wanting to stop by. My address is 2307 Redhawk Lane, Salina, KS 67401.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve. 
We will be leaving tomorrow out of Las Vegas so we will be in Denver Sunday night. Seeing how your right on the way to KC on Monday. I am guessing we could be at your place around 2 pm Monday if that is Ok with you.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See ya at the show Mark. Finally got the Ruby RC so will be bringing to run. Hope your bring lots of good stuff that I need. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

With JJ doing all the driving, we made it to Amarillo about 9 this evening. Had a great dinner at Johnny Carino's and will head out about 7 CDT in the morning..


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Steve, I would like to stop by on Monday afternoon too. It'll probably also be around 2pm, so Mark maybe I'll see you there! My wife and baby and I have been taking a roadtrip (from Sacramento) through Las Vegas, Utah, and now we're in Colorado.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

My railroad, the Salina Lincoln and Western, is also open today and tomorrow (Sunday and Monday) outside Auburn, Nebraska. (three miles off US 75 about one hour south of Omaha) It may also be open Tuesday and Wednesday, but please call first. 
Richard Snyder 
402-414-2542 
[email protected]


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wasn't sure if this was the best place to post this, but thought it would be seen by more people here.

I know many people have booked rooms at the Red Roof Inn for the National Convention and wanted to let you guys know of a change in _*pricing *_there. 


I called and confirmed my reservation and to book another room for the week of the convention back on the 6th of June, all was good my rate per room per night was the same when I booked it last year $40.99 a night. Didn't mind staying there, no pool but the price was great for all of us (staying 5 nights, and stayed there for the last couple of years). 


But we all got to talking and the family decided we needed a pool, so I jumped on a few different websites and found a great deal right next door at the Super 8. So I called up the Red Roof Inn this morning to cancel my week reservation and keep the one room there, and was told they had been bought out on the 8th of June and they are honoring all the Red Roof Inn *reservations *but *NOT *the *quoted Rates* and the new price would have been over 56.00 a night plus tax (and we wouldn't have been told this until we arrived). Their new name is Budget Inn Overland Park, the clerk was very friendly, a hold over from Red Roof but stated she wasn't even sure if the new "owner" would keep the $56.00 price to the old reservations.


So if you are staying more than 3 nights and were booked at the Red Roof Inn, the NICER Super 8 (and they have a pool!) right next door will do $52.00+tax a night if you book with Travelocity. 


Still not sure how they can do this, but we were changing hotels anyway. I did argue a little about the rate for the other room and may still find another location, but understood it wasn't her fault and felt it wasn't going to do any good. 




Good luck!

Cant wait to get on the road in the morning! See you guys then!

Vernon Guess
Broken Arrow, OK


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Stop on by guys! You'll actually get two for the price of one (well, it's free but you get the idea...) One of our members, Richard Nelson has a fabulous layout just 2 miles north of I-70 on Ohio here in Salina and he will have his layout open for conventioneers on Monday! It's well worth seeing!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve 
I will be coming down 75, not sure where your at from there. Not sure on my leaving time and getting off work.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Salina is 100 miles west of Topeka! As much as I'd admire your tenacity if you showed up, I really don't think you want to drive 200 miles out of your way! Feel free to stop on by if you're ever heading west down I-70 though!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH DAVID ROBERTS

THE SHOW CARS ARE THERE...........
DAVID CAME THROUGH FOR US.

BUT 50% of them are still on the water.

He had NO control over that.

I will see if Stan can post photos of them ASAP Monday night. (I have no lap top)
I personally am going to wait for the ones coming on the water. IF IF there is any left Maybe David will be bring them to our open house so you "may" may" be able to get them. Thats just me hoping and talking.

BUT THEY ARE IN ,BRAND NEW COVERED GRAIN HOPPERS FROM ACCU.

I am sooo happy.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

San and I made it to Miami OK ( Where the wind comes sweeping down the plains.) And it has been sweeping down the plains all day. It was a tail wind so it helped some. We are going to Denrays tomorrow morning to see his layout. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

San and I made it to Miami OK ( Where the wind comes sweeping down the plains.) And it has been sweeping down the plains all day. It was a tail wind so it helped some. We are going to Denrays tomorrow morning to see his layout. 

JJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, you and Stan you could come down by here in the morning and we could go to Denrays together and on to KC.. Not to much out of the way but a little bit.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I was in Miami, Ok today! Why didn't you call JJ. Also I called the Budget Inn and talked with them and confirmed that my room was reserved and the girl said my room rate would stay the same or slightly less. Will see tomorrow.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Henson..... give me a call in the morning.... 520 831-3390 We'll be at Denray's at 9 Monday morning... 

Marty... we can post some images.....


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL, I thought you mean't "I make it to miami ok" not Miami Oklahoma lol (thought you were in my neck of the woods lol)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Spent the day at the show. helping people set up

Stan has been navagating. We have made so many U turns the lady inside my garmin threw up all over the dash

Haveing a wonderfull time 

Wish you were here 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 21 Jun 2011 07:24 PM 
Spent the day at the show. helping people set up

Stan has been navagating. We have made so many U turns the lady inside my garmin threw up all over the dash

Haveing a wonderfull time 

Wish you were here 

JJ
There are some things you might need more information on before making conclusions.....









We're helping people set up and we ARE having a great time.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

If you have a Garmin, why is Stan navagating? Or were you two just looking for someone to run in to? 

Have a great time, hope your hand is better Stan. 

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

His Garmin is the Aristo version... not all the wires are soldered.. 

Of course that's better than the USAT version, where your axles crack! 

Greg


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Show car and house both look nice, taking a Frisco car and a house back to Arkansas with me.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

It was a fun day of touring railroads. I would have liked to have seen more than five railroads today, but the good thing about only five railroads being on tour today is that the day wasn't rushed as it typically is during convention tours. I've just uploaded the photos I took today. I will continue uploading photos throughout the week, and maybe next week if I get behind, so bookmark this page if you're interested: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminshell/sets/72157626893697137/


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos Ben, thanks for posting them for those of us who can't be there! The pictures of the little boy are great, and I think they "shout" " I am the "Garden Railroader" of the future!! Regal 
Keep the pics a comin!!


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Regal. I forgot to mention, but you'll probably be seeing a lot more pictures mixed in of my son Jeremiah. He's about 14 months old and really excited about the trains, the people, the grass, and just about everything else (except for getting back into his car seat).


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By up9018 on 21 Jun 2011 07:58 PM 
If you have a Garmin, why is Stan navagating? Or were you two just looking for someone to run in to? 

Have a great time, hope your hand is better Stan. 

Chris 

Stan knows more than Elanor Garmin


----------

